
This new text bomb crashes most Mac and iOS apps with a single Unicode symbol - swazzy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/15/iphone-text-bomb-ios-mac-crash-apple/
======
KiDD
Can someone post it here? I'm having trouble recreating those characters...
They overlap?

